# Lizard Eggs!!



## Mantified (Jun 1, 2010)

My western side blotched lizard layed eggs!! But there is nothing on how to incubate them since they live in the desert I thought to take some dirt from their and put it into a 64oz. jar and leave it outside so they can hatch as if they do in the wild. Does anybody know how to incubate them or tips. All help is appreciated!!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 1, 2010)

I never have any luck with lizards. I had anoles on several occasions but they always got brown and black and died in a few weeks.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 1, 2010)

Mantified said:


> My western side blotched lizard layed eggs!! But there is nothing on how to incubate them since they live in the desert I thought to take some dirt from their and put it into a 64oz. jar and leave it outside so they can hatch as if they do in the wild. Does anybody know how to incubate them or tips. All help is appreciated!!


Yep. As usual, I'm no expert, but I did raise earless in Yuma where it and the side blotched lizard are abundant. Ten years ago, I helped a lad hatch a batch of six Uta stansburiana, using the "Stebbins method". We were very successful, but I never tried again and it may have been beginners' luck.

Take a transparent plastic 1 gal bag (not ziplock) and put a couple of handfuls of moist sand, or better, vermiculite in the bottom. Level out the substrate and make enough holes in the substrate so that there is one for each egg without them touching. cover the eggs over, fill the bag with air and seal it with a rubber band. _*. *_*You can use a jar as you suggested, but if so, make sure that their is a small amount of ventilation.*

_*Don't leave it outside*_

Instead, keep it in a bowl at room temperature (70F-80F) until the eggs hatch. There should be some condensation on the inside of the bag. If it dries out, open the bag and give the substrate a spritz, but don't make it soaking wet.

I'm sure that there are lots of more modern and effective ways nowadays. Perhaps someone will tell us one.

Good luck.


----------

